# How do I cut and paste?



## marmalady (Apr 14, 2005)

How do you cut and paste a recipe w/out getting all the spiffy little borders?


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 14, 2005)

Put your curser at the beginning of the text you want to copy - hold down your left mouse button and drag the mouse over the area you want to copy.  Let go of the mouse button.  The area you want to copy is now a dark blue.  

Click your right mouse button once, click on "copy".

Now go to where you want to paste it making sure you click left mouse button one time to place curser where you want it.  Right click mouse button once, click on "paste".

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Raine (Apr 14, 2005)

Or for keyboard shortcut, highlight the texy and do Ctrl + C for copy and then Ctrl + V to paste.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 14, 2005)

That's the way I do it Rainee but for some reason everyone else prefers the right click method - me? I like the Control C and Control V like you.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 14, 2005)

marmalady - is this working for you?  Just checking - not sure if you have come back to read this yet.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi, all - I know how to do a cut and paste - trouble is, when I do it with the new site here, I'm getting the recipe in a box with borders -


----------



## GB (Apr 14, 2005)

I have not noticed that problem here, but when I need to copy and past from a site with a lot of formatting, what I do is paste into notepad first. That should get rid of the formatting. Then you can copy it from there and paste it wherever you want.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 14, 2005)

I see the line you are talking about marmalady.  It's there for me too.  The only way I know how to get rid of it is to copy and paste to a word program then print it - that's what I had to do.  I guess I just haven't paid attention to know it was even there (it's very, very faint on my paper - is it faint on yours or more pronounced?  Just curious since I just changed my black ink cartridge.)


----------

